# Ex-MSP Col. pushed to pardon 3 time OUI/ABPO pal



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

*Lt. gov hopeful asked Romney: Pardon my OUI buddy
*By *Dave Wedge*
Thursday, March 23, 2006 - Updated: 06:09 AM EST

*W*hile talking tough on drunken driving on Beacon Hill, gubernatorial hopeful Kerry Healey's running mate Reed Hillman went to bat for a political pal seeking a governor's pardon for three OUI busts, among other crimes, records show.


Hillman, an ex-state representative and state police colonel, wrote a letter recommending a pardon for former state Senate candidate James W. Mitchell, whose rap sheet includs three OUI arrests, an assault on a cop and another minor driving offense. Mitchell, now 72, was hoping to wipe his record clean but was denied a pardon by Gov. Mitt Romney on May 24, 2004, state records show.

Hillman, who is running for lieutenant governor on the GOP ticket with Healey, admitted last night that he knew about the drunken driving arrests but still supported Mitchell's pardon bid. He said he wrote the letter recommending Mitchell's pardon after checking with the Palmer police chief who gave Mitchell "two thumbs up."

Mitchell's OUI arrests were in 1972, 1977 and 1982. The 1972 charge was dismissed, the 1977 charge was continued for six months and later dismissed, and he was found guilty on the 1982 charge and fined $100.

"He had one conviction. If he had three convictions, I would have never done this," Hillman said. "One conviction, 20 years old. He was an elderly guy who essentially wanted to go to his grave with a clean record."

Letters of recommendation on Mitchell's behalf also were written by Ware District Court Clerk Magistrate James Bloom and Palmer Clerk Magistrate E. Donald Riddle.

Hillman, a Republican from Sturbridge, was outspoken on highway safety as the state's top cop and pushed for tougher OUI laws as a lawmaker. In 2003, he sought to extend OUI license suspensions and make it more difficult for repeat drunken drivers to get hardship licenses. He also led the fight to make Massachusetts recognize a blood alcohol level of .08 as proof of intoxication.

Mitchell sought the pardon after he was denied a gun license renewal because of the assault conviction but said he wanted all the charges erased from his record. "It was a few minute things I wanted to get off my record," Mitchell said last night from his Palmer home.

Mitchell told the parole board in 2003 his "buddy Reed Hillman was talking to the Governor's Chief Counsel and he gave (Mitchell's) whole record to the governor," a transcript states. Mitchell, who lost a 1976 bid for state Senate, donated $100 to Hillman's campaign in 2003 while the case was pending. He called Hillman "one of the best representatives we've ever had," adding, "I would vote for him for anything."









-Nice how he threw the Police Chief under the bus too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2006)

Right or wrong, Hillman responds immediately. This is the second attack on his record and he has responded directly. Most of the politicians have "scandalous" pasts, but most of them deny it, beat around the bush, and/or admit to it weeks later.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Pi
[IMG said:


> http://news.bostonherald.com/images/localRegional/hillmanmug03232006.jpg[/IMG]h


Hi my name is REED HILLMAN and if you know me I can request a pardon for you by the Governor. Such crimes such as OUI will disappear with a stroke of a pen!


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Irish Wampanoag said:


> Hi my name is REED HILLMAN and if you know me I can request a pardon for you by the Governor. Such crimes such as OUI will disappear with a stroke of a pen!


gives new meaning to the "whitewash team"


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Just because he admits to them doesn't mean it's right.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

_MSP75 wrote_
Right or wrong, Hillman responds immediately. This is the second attack on his record and he has responded directly. Most of the politicians have "scandalous" pasts, but most of them deny it, beat around the bush, and/or admit to it weeks later.

So he admits to having shitty judgement and isnt embarrassed by it, oh my hero.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2006)

94c said:


> gives new meaning to the "whitewash team"


Whitewash? I am amazed at some of the whitwashing when the background is checked on some members of the TBL. Look around your little club before you comment on others.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

what exactly is the TBL?


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Touch Balls League?

Tickling Balls Lover?

I dunno...:fun:


----------



## K9Vinny (Sep 25, 2005)

Who cares? I say give the old timer his pardon. No skin off my back. Next topic please.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2006)

94c, it is the Thin Blue Line. It is the brotherhood of police officers.


----------

